# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Breathe (Finally a good love poem by yours truly)

## Phoenix_Tears

can't begin to describe 
This feeling inside 
You terrify me 
I need you to breathe 

It's like some kind of spell on me 
Controlling everything i do and see 
But if it goes away i won't breathe 
You've changed everything i will be 

My heart aches for you when you go away 
Your scent lingers in my mind all night and day 
When your gone, i internally die 
I don't want to admit that i love you and i'd cry 
If you ever left 

When i see you my knees give way 
I want you to leave, but i'd die if you didnt stay 
When i hear your voice my heart stops and my fingers itch 
To touch you, and for one sweet kiss 

Before you , before what we do 
Before everything that you've helped me through 
I was hollow, cold and alone 
Angel in stone 

My fire you kindled and now i burn bright 
Protecting you with my warmth all night 
I will never let you go without a fight 
Never have i felt something so right....

Check out this picture.. i love it.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Who-hoa! You are dark.

----------


## tear_killer

still so awsome

----------


## Phoenix_Tears

thank you.. thank you.. 

by dark did you mean the picture? or my deep emotion for the one i love?

Yes that is right.. for all that have known me since i joined and are familiar with my old philosophy on "love". 

Phoenix Tears is falling into love..

----------


## Dyrwen

Heh, fine work there. Pretty obvious your falling in love too.

----------


## Jay

I'd say you already ARE in love Phoenix. Like your poem a lot.

----------


## subterranean

Your poetry also speaks for my heart  :Smile: 

That's a sweet one

----------


## Jayyy

Whoa! Is that picture a modification of Alanis from Dogma?

----------


## Phoenix_Tears

i have no clue..lol. i thought it looked awesome, and inspiring as well.

----------


## azmuse

gees louise! do you fall in love with black widows often?
j.k. -interesting pic, though
...liked the poem, esp. "I don't want to admit that i love you and i'd cry 
If you ever left"

----------


## WX6[ck]

Hehe nice poem. Good for you to share your feelings with the world, whether they be good or bad.
Heres another pic like that btw

----------


## Remysf

Young phoenix tears, if your **** doesn't work out, there is always something better around the corner, props for being you, but who really talks like this these days? C'mon find your own voice. The picture is interesting, and the passion of lovers is for death (just be careful). Seperate love and passionate love.
Remysf

----------

